# Shining Bunnies



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

This isn't really a horror movie, but it's based on one - and is darn funny!

http://www.angryalien.com/0504/shiningbunnies.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you also happen to catch the Alien Bunnies? These 30 second movie spoofs featuring bunnies crack me up.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, and the "Titanic" one is good, too. I love spoofs!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Haha, new bunny cartoon... Jaws in 30 seconds... with bunnies. Guest voice of Bryan "X-Men director" Singer to boot.

http://www.angryalien.com


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

This has nothing to do with anything, but when I saw this post, I thought it said "Shining Bumming", which means nothing to anyone, except for Zombie and that bastard Pete.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Fighting for love and courage!

Shining bumming... priceless.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Haha, new bunny cartoon... Jaws in 30 seconds... with bunnies. Guest voice of Bryan "X-Men director" Singer to boot.
> 
> http://www.angryalien.com


Funny, funny ****e!


----------



## fi wilson (Aug 26, 2004)

My friend was trying to show me this on my pc the other day, he said The Exorcist one was really funny but I couldn't get it  I'll try this link ,thanks!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Oh God those bunnies are hilarious! My fav is the Exorcist. 'It's just nerves!'


----------



## Sera (Aug 2, 2004)

www.albinoblacksheep.com has all the bunny ones on there somewhere.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Get ready for this boys and girls: On Oct. 30-31, the _Starz! _ channel will be running their "Halloween Hare-Raising Movie Marathon." It will feature new re-inactments of the new *Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Freddy vs. Jason, Scream...* well, don't listen to me go on about it; here it is straight from The Bunnies mouth: http://www.starz.com/se/features/hareraising/template.html?fname=index.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's awesome. I can't friggin' wait for that!


----------

